# SIÊU PHẨM LOA KÉO CÔNG SUẤT LỚN GIÁ 12tr9



## HNA TT (4 Tháng tư 2020)

*Hà Nguyễn Audio *– chuyên cung cấp các loại loa vali kéo, loa kẹo kéo, loa di động chính hãng với giá tốt nhất thị trường . Khi đến với *Hà Nguyễn Audio c*ác bạn sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm tư vấn nhiệt tình, giúp quý khách có thể lựa chọn cho mình những bộ loa kéo, những dàn âm thanh vừa lòng nhất. 

Loa kéo di động ngày càng có những bước chuyển biến lớn, hãng loa HNA đã cho ra mắt nhiều dòng loa dùng điện có công suất sử dụng ấn tượng đang được nhiều người dùng quan tâm. Để mở rộng thêm thị trường mới, HNA một hãng loa có tên tuổi đã tung ra thị trường mẫu sản phẩm Bass Sub 15inch. Loa kéo HNA CB8-15 mẫu sản phẩm được thiết kế với kiểu dáng độc đáo, công nghệ hiện đại cùng chất lượng âm thanh đậm chất  truyền thống.








Loa được thiết kế độc lạ tạo nét khác biết và đẳng cấp cho loa. Thiết kế bằng chất liệu gỗ cao cấp truyền thống của hãng, Loa kéo HNA CB8-15 có độ bền cao cùng khả năng chống chịu tác động từ bên ngoài khá tốt. Lớp vỏ loa di  được phủ bên ngoài là một lớp sơn đen bóng tạo cho loa vẻ ngoài cuốn hút trông sang trọng hơn. Mặt trước  loa được thiết kế cũng khá chắc chắn bằng lớp kim loại cao cấp với kiểu lưới thoát âm vừa bảo vệ loa bass bên trong vừa giúp loa trông sang trọng, đẳng cấp hơn. 







*THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT HNA CB8-15*
    + Công suất : 1200W
    + Bass sub : 15 inch 
    + Loa trung : 6 inchx2
    + Treble : 450x2
    + Kết nối : Bluetooth , USB , Thẻ nhớ …
    + Kích thước : 51x70x88 cm ( gập lại )
    + Kích thước : 51x70x134 cm ( đứng )
    + Bảo hành kĩ thuật : 12 tháng 
    + Bình acc quy bảo hành : 6 tháng 
    + Thời gian sử dụng :  4-8 tiếng







Loa kéo di động HNA CB8-15 được trang bị 2 loa trung và 2 treble công suất lớn nên chất lượng âm thanh của loa rất chất và hay. Với công suất 1200W của 2 loa kết hợp cùng loa bass đơn 15 inch nên âm thanh cho ra rất chắc và mạnh. Loa di động HNA CB18-15 rất thích hợp cho những bản nhạc sôi động, loa có thể cho ra âm thanh cực lớn mà không ảnh hưởng đến việc âm rè hay bể tiếng nếu âm lượng lên quá cao. Ngoài ra, sự kết hợp đồng bộ giữa 2 loa nên giúp âm thanh ra đều và chính xác hơn tạo cho bạn một cảm giác sống động như dàn karaoke chuyên nghiệp.







Thiết kế bảng mạch của loa karaoke HNA CB8-15 dễ dàng cho người dùng điều chỉnh âm thanh với cách sắp xếp tinh tế dễ nhìn. Hàng dưới là dàn nút chỉnh bass, treble, micro bass, mic treble kế bên cạnh là màn hình led hiển thị chế độ mà loa đang hiện hành cùng cổng USB, khe cắm thể nhớ và các nút điều chỉnh khác.






 
Đi kèm là micro không dây có độ hút âm khá cao, chất lượng hiện đại như phòng karaoke chuyên nghiệp đặc biệt đây là dòng mic có khả năng chống hú cao nên giúp cuộc vui chơi của bạn trở nên bất tận hơn.







_>> Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn chi tiết và hưởng những ưu đãi sớm nhất _

*ĐẶC BIỆT: HỖ TRỢ TRẢ GÓP KHÔNG LÃI SUẤT VỚI NHIỀU ƯU ĐÃI*
- Hỗ trợ trả góp qua thẻ tín dụng
- Hỗ trợ trả góp thủ tục nhanh gọn qua CMND, BLX, Hộ Khẩu.
*SHOWROOM*: 202/15/6 Phạm Văn Hai, Phường 5, Quận Tân Bình, HCM
- *Thời gan làm việc:* Từ T2 đến T7 (08h00 – 21h00) – CN (09h00 – 18h)
*- Hotline: 0938.002.550 – 0938.002.553 (SMS, zalo, viber,….) *
*- Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0909.67.77.62.*


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

nhìn bộ này hoành tráng nhỉ ad


----------



## HNA TT (16 Tháng tư 2020)

thanhcongvietnamco đã viết:


> nhìn bộ này hoành tráng nhỉ ad


Dạ . mẫu này là loa đôi a ạ


----------

